# Green Day!



## Green0scar (Apr 22, 2009)

Don't know it this has a topic, haven't been on in a while, But just wondering if their is any other fellow tempers who are Green Days Fans?

Anyway, Whats your Favorite Song?

Mine would have to be Jesus of Suburbia
Their are now world in this world that can explain what this song means to me, Helps me alot when I do my songs haha

Cant wait for May 15, New Album!!! yeakno
21st Century Breakdown!

This will be the first album of Green Day that I will live threw since I started listening to them.

Know your Enemy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsZDokrVAAo
Quality Sucks, but I cant find any others.

Lights out - B side
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFmIA7l6Mho


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 22, 2009)

Green Day had only one song I gave half a damn about.

"Time of your Life"

And it's better when anybody else sings it. (ie: ER)


----------



## Green0scar (Apr 22, 2009)

ok


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 22, 2009)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Green Day had only one song I gave half a damn about.
> 
> "Time of your Life"
> 
> And it's better when anybody else sings it. (ie: ER)









Well, I kinda liked Dookie, many many years ago......but I learned that there are better things in life.....
I don't like the philosophy of the band, and so, I don't like them...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And they are not punk, no matter how many "rebellious" kids cry out that they are..


----------



## Depravo (Apr 22, 2009)

They went downhill after Dookie.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 22, 2009)

Depravo said:
			
		

> They went downhill after Dookie.


Yeah, I agree with that! Very strongly!


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 22, 2009)

meh, insomniac was a good album too, after that they sucked!


----------



## Green0scar (Apr 23, 2009)

ok, what's some other music you guys like?


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 23, 2009)

oh and know your enemy is so fucking weak...really these guys arent even trying now. They probs know its a poor song. They got way too political.

I used to be a big fan of them...still the best band ive seen live but american idiot was weak as.

Otherbands i like? Would be here forever.... some i can think of the top of my head:

Four year strong, anberlin, saves the day, say anything, millencolin, iwasacubscout, minus the bear, stars...etc etc


----------



## Tommy_T (Apr 23, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Well, I kinda liked Dookie, many many years ago......but I learned that there are better things in life.....
> I don't like the philosophy of the band, and so, I don't like them......
> 
> 
> ...



If your talking about "Punk" music give me some Operation Ivy, Bad Brains or Decendents and many, many more...


----------



## Green0scar (Apr 23, 2009)

Tommy_T said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anything I guess.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 23, 2009)

Well Ive got a bit of an odd taste in music, its hip hop of sorts but not the commercial stuff. I cant really describe it so heres a track for you to listen to.

http://www.zshare.net/audio/590447880fbcf853/

I know most of you probably wont like this, but meh.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Credit given to the creator of this, Shan51 from C-Central  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And just so you mods know, this isnt under any copyright laws, its a fan mix, the original artist gave his permission for mixes like this to be created and shared freely.


----------



## Psyfira (Apr 23, 2009)

I rather liked their last album. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They only started playing "Know your Enemy" on the radio over here a few days ago, it hasn't won me over yet but I'm wondering if it'll grow on me. I'll give it a chance, music's been so rubbish for the past year or two it'd be awesome if this album turns out to be good. We shall see...

That being said, I haven't been able to get Kasabian's new one out of my head all evening. Maybe we'll get some good stuff this year after all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Whatever happened to Lostprophets, weren't they supposed to release one back in November?


----------



## Green0scar (Apr 23, 2009)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> I rather liked their last album.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! These past few year were full of shit music....Most of my fav bands are bringing out music this year...one of the best for me! haha


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 23, 2009)

Old Green Day was awesome, New Green Day is awful. Its really sad to see bands that I once loved go to complete shit.


----------



## Green0scar (Apr 23, 2009)

ok


----------



## Sephi (Apr 23, 2009)

I liked green day some years ago, back when american idiot was new. now I'm into slayer, children of bodom, and metallica mostly.


----------



## Mr. Awesome/Wack (May 1, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Old Green Day was awesome, New Green Day is awful. Its really sad to see bands that I once loved go to complete shit.


 it seems like most bands do go to shit right after there 1-3ed album


----------



## Psyfira (May 2, 2009)

Mr. Awesome/WackyNinja said:
			
		

> it seems like most bands do go to shit right after there 1-3ed album


I don't think that's quite it; bands evolve creatively over time, so if you absolutely love their first album and expect more of the same then you won't always get it. It's just a question of when you discovered them and whether you move with them or not.


----------



## BoomtownBilly (May 2, 2009)

Sephi said:
			
		

> I liked green day some years ago, back when american idiot was new. now I'm into slayer, children of bodom, and metallica mostly.




you make me feel OLD


----------



## Minox (May 2, 2009)

meh

Never liked them and never will. There music is simply not as good as I'd want it to be in order for me to actually listen to it.


----------



## Domination (May 3, 2009)

I don't really like Green Day, only some songs.... When i listen to punk, i prefer Melodic Hardcore bands like Rise Against.

But i prefer Metal and Hard Rock nowadays though. Bon Jovi ftw!


----------



## silent sniper (May 3, 2009)

i liked green day when i was younger, i liked a lot of poppish rock back then.

now i think they suck ass. and metal rules.


----------



## Sstew (May 3, 2009)

Never have liked them, Never will.

I'm into Metal (Metallica, Slayer ect.)

Plus they're new song is way to repetitive, and the Drum intro is completely ripped from Bikini Kills "Rebel Girl"

*I know Musicians take beats,riffs ect. from other artists but this is completely ripped.


----------



## crazyguy291 (May 3, 2009)

american idiot was the best


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 4, 2009)

crazyguy291 said:
			
		

> american idiot was the best


In my opinion, one of their lowest moments


----------



## triassic911 (May 4, 2009)

There was this one song that I liked that was good back in '04... I forgot what it was called, but yeah I hate rock in general, but there are a few songs I grow to like, mostly songs from rock band. I'm more of a rap fan... and of course all things spanish.


----------



## jaxxster (May 5, 2009)

Theres a link floating around of 7 new songs from the album on the net. Still it sounds shit


----------



## Prime (May 5, 2009)

ugh god, Green Day really suck.

They are awful!


----------



## Green0scar (Jun 20, 2009)

Thnaks guys I totally made this thread to hear you bitch about how much you hate green day...


----------



## Wintrale (Jun 20, 2009)

Oh damnit Green Day sucks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nah, they used to be okay... A long, long time ago. But now they really do suck.


----------



## Trolly (Jun 21, 2009)

Basket Case and Time of Your Life are decent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
I used to love Green Day's American Idiot album as well, then I grew up and realised it was teenage rebellion crap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Haven't even bothered to listen to the new album.


----------



## Wintrale (Jun 21, 2009)

Green0scar said:
			
		

> ok, what's some other music you guys like?



Hmm... Iron Maiden, Dream Theater, A Perfect Circle, Within Tempation, Rush, The Black Mages, Coheed and Cambria, Black Sabbath (when Dio was the singer), Mastodon, Muse, The Smashing Pumpkins, Porcupine Tree, Franz Ferdinand and Keane are among my favourite bands.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 21, 2009)

Man, Green Day is just your cookie cutter punk rock band. Not very innovative, not very engaging, and not very good.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 21, 2009)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> Man, Green Day is just your cookie cutter *punk rock* band. Not very innovative, not very engaging, and not very good.


I literally feel like you just insulted me


----------



## Blythe31 (Jun 21, 2009)

Meh. They were never my type of thing. They had enough commercial songs that would be played everywhere that some would get stuck in my head, but nothing i'd go out of my way to hear.
I'd prefer listening to some hardcore like Kids Like Us, Down to Nothing, Comeback Kid, First Blood, etc.


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Jun 21, 2009)

Yeah I don't like any of the new Green Day songs I used to like their old ones...they just suck  after a while.


----------



## berlinka (Jun 21, 2009)

I completely HATE HATE HATE that last Green Day song (something with enemy ohayoway). They used the most ridiculously simple music structure since the Four Non Blonde's "What's going on". The song is just screaming "We want to be sure we score with this, so we make it as simple as can be, and we can cash the big bucks".

On their Wiki it says "Green Day was originally part of the punk rock scene...". Yeah right, well there's not much left of the PUNK bit. This is just could as well be a Enrique Iglesias song. No wait, his songs are way more complicated and interesting than this garbage.

Green Day? I would say No Day!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 21, 2009)

berlinka said:
			
		

> I completely HATE HATE HATE that last Green Day song (something with enemy ohayoway). They used the most ridiculously simple music structure since the Four Non Blonde's "What's going on". The song is just screaming "We want to be sure we score with this, so we make it as simple as can be, and we can cash the big bucks".
> 
> On their Wiki it says "Green Day was originally part of the punk rock scene...". Yeah right, well there's not much left of the PUNK bit. This is just could as well be a Enrique Iglesias song. No wait, his songs are way more complicated and interesting than this garbage.
> 
> Green Day? I would say No Day!


----------



## Trolly (Jun 22, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have to admit punk doesn't tend to be the deepest of affairs. Of course, whether it sounds good or not is a matter of opinion.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 22, 2009)

I give Green Day props for figuring out the recipe. Who woulda thought that those kids from Dookie would ever become a FAMILY name?! I certainly did not. They were punk. Now, they're pop. The ONLY thing punk about them anymore is the faked British accent that Billy Joe still forces. I'm glad hes finally FULLY accepted the roll of the front man... because thats all he is. A face. Vocals? Mediocre. Guitar abilities? None. They've worked out the right way to sell an album to make money. Way to go, for that one... but there's no punk left in them bones.

As for music i like? Rise Against, Muse, NoFx, Sublime/Easy Dub, Rancid/OpIvy. Those are my recent albums... many more behind those heh.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm loving 21 Guns from their latest album at the moment, the rest isn't that good, but that song is pretty decent IMHO.


----------



## berlinka (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh my God. It's that 21 Guns right now on the radio. It really sounds like "My First Songrecording"" for five-year-olds. Nice punkrock guys. You what 21 guns reminds me of? Click the video below:


----------



## Mr. Awesome/Wack (Jul 25, 2009)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> Mr. Awesome/WackyNinja said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't argue with that..... yeah green day isn't all that great with instruments. but they had a few good songs that made em famous


----------



## bobrules (Jul 25, 2009)

I love their American idiot album.


----------

